# ? for FFL's



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive been trying to find a Marlin XT-22TSR for a while now and I cant seem to locate one :no: Did Marlin discontinue this model or something?? They are listed on Marlins website so I have no clue.. If anyone can find me one you have my business. Thank you..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw several XT's on www.gunsamerica.com and www.auctionarms.com not sure of the specifics....:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Go to Performance or any gun shop and have them order it for you, have you called Miles at 
*Trade Winds Pawn & Gun*


* 6243 Gulf Breeze Pkwy
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563
850-939-3303 *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Like mentioned above any store can order it for you. I went into USA Performance the other day and was impressed with the customer service. Beats the hell out of the other gun stores in that area, hell the 2 other ones won't even call you back or answer pm's. Also give James @ Outcast a shout.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just sent you a PM. I checked with all my distributors, and can't find one in stock right now.


----------

